# Does anyone have an Extra Logan 2° to MT3 spindle adapter?



## Bartonius (Mar 11, 2014)

As the title says, I'm wondering if anyone out there has the Logan Spindle Taper Adapter (for turning between Centers) 2° Outside MT3 Inside.  

I tried to cut my own, but there is more runout than I would like depending on how it is clocked when installed.  

Reply or PM

Thanks!!


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 17, 2014)

Bartonius said:


> As the title says, I'm wondering if anyone out there has the Logan Spindle Taper Adapter (for turning between Centers) 2° Outside MT3 Inside.
> 
> I tried to cut my own, but there is more runout than I would like depending on how it is clocked when installed.
> 
> ...



I would just put a piece of stock in the collet or chuck and turn a center on it in place then it will be dead true.
jimsehr


----------



## Bartonius (Mar 18, 2014)

Jimsehr said:


> I would just put a piece of stock in the collet or chuck and turn a center on it in place then it will be dead true.
> jimsehr



That's what I do now, I am trying to get to where I can use a drive/face plate with a dead center.  

Skim cutting every time is annoying.  

Also it saves alot on set-up time just being able to put the center in the spindle and know it is true.  

This is mostly a wish list item.


----------

